# Diamond Turned Alloy Repairs



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Sis in law has taken a chunk out of her Volvo C30 18" Atreus Alloys wheel which has diamond turned finish

Can these be repaired, or is it £450 for the new wheel?

If anyone knows of a repairer that does diamond turned wheels in Leeds or surrounding that would be great too


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

some of these may, although i cant see what they offer 

MOTORSPORT WHEELS WHEELS 
2, THE COURTYARDS VICTORIA RD LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS14 2LB 0113 2188777 A 

THE WHEEL SPECIALIST WHEELS 
4, PHOENIX COURT LOTHERTON WAY GARFORTH LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS25 2GY 0845 4654867 B 

RAW WHEELS WHEELS 
FIRST AVENUE, SHERBURN IN ELMET INDUSTRIAL ESTATE SHERBURN IN ELMET LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS25 6PD 0800 6446999 C


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

She has been to the wheel specialist and they said they don't do it, but can offer a paint that gives the same effect as diamond turning:doublesho

but i'm sure there website said they did, but need to post them off

I'll check the others out:thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the info:thumb:

however Motor sport only sell alloys

and Raw don't repair but could paint it for me:doublesho odd wheel, might be a new look, well better than the space saver:lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

look for a company called pristine wheels in think they are in milton keynes, they do it
here you go 
http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk/


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> look for a company called pristine wheels in think they are in milton keynes, they do it


They do indeed and they are very good and have a quick turnaround :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

pristine 01908 282628


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

some powder coaters 

CAS COATINGS Powder Coating 
OLD MILL VICTORIA ROAD ECCLESHILL BRADFORD BD2 2BH 
Car Wheels & Motorbikes Balustrades, Radiators Gates & Railings Powder Coating Burn Off Oven Shot Blasting, Industrial & Private 01274 634493 A 
B DAVID HOLMES SERVICES POWDER COATING 
UNIT B2 TREEFIELD INDUSTRIAL ESTATE, GILDERSOME MORLEY LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS27 7JU 0113 2527663 B 
C UNISTAT POWDER COATING POWDER COATING 
UNIT 26, CONEY PARK HARROGATE RD YEADON LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS19 7XS 0113 2391490 C 
D CUSTOM POWDER COATERS POWDER COATING 
UNIT 8, WHITEHALL INDUSTRIAL ESTATE WHITEHALL RD LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS12 5JB 0113 2310444 D 
E EVOTEC POWDER COATING POWDER COATING 
THE TECHNICAL CENTRE GRAPE ST HUNSLET LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS10 1BX 0113 2340909


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

YORKSHIRE METAL FINISHERS LTD Electroplaters & Metal Finishers 
UNIT 19 MILLSHAW PARK AVENUE LEEDS LS11 0LR 
Powder Coating, Chrome Plating, Metal Polish, Fabrication, Alloy Wheel Refurb, On Site Work 0113 2704356 A 

YORKSHIRE METAL FINISHERS LTD ELECTROPLATERS & METAL FINISHERS 
UNIT 19 MILLSHAW PARK AVENUE LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS11 0LR 0113 2723926 B 

METAL FINISHING & COATINGS LTD ELECTROPLATERS & METAL FINISHERS 
DERWENT VIEW LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS11 9TH 0113 2446686 C 

SILCHROME PLATING LTD ELECTROPLATERS & METAL FINISHERS 
BARRAS GARTH RD LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS12 4JW 0113 2637808 D 

ENGINEERING UTILITIES ELECTROPLATERS & METAL FINISHERS 
75 SWINNOW LANE LEEDS WEST YORKSHIRE LS13 4TY 0113 2558887 E


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks I'll pass the info on make a few calls but pristine looks best bet


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I know I'm a little late but there is a place near Manchester that does Diamond cut finish alloys. If you search for whicked wheels you should find them on there.


----------



## BubblesGt4 (Dec 29, 2011)

I too am biased. It has to be wheel repair centre in Preston! Ok I work there, but If you need any advice, give us a shout. Not everyone in the country can get to the best!


B


----------



## Flying_Banana (Oct 21, 2011)

Call Paul on 07851120052, He works for the alloy wheel doctor and is based in Guisley He can do diamond turned alloys. Very good same day service, he'll come pick your wheel up and leave the car on stands (or put a spare on if you need it) and take them away and bring them back the same day.

Very good service and cheap, used him many times on our cars.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm having a scuff repaired on my diamond cut Merc wheel only on the rim tho, quoted £65 for a mobile repair. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

as said they can be repaired really easily, but to be honest I would take the hit and get all 4 painted. tehy are an awefully big pain to keep good. they corrode and look horrible. a Chrome or hyper silver finish looks just as good and lasts years.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> as said they can be repaired really easily, but to be honest I would take the hit and get all 4 painted. tehy are an awefully big pain to keep good. they corrode and look horrible. a Chrome or hyper silver finish looks just as good and lasts years.


I asked about this also about instead of getting mine re-cut and just have them polished or painted in a very high shine silver. But the place I went to didnt want the business and said they dont do two tone jobs. So in the end went and had them re-cut. So far so good they are still looking good and I'm keeping well away from curbs and getting loads of sealent on them front and back......

If they do carrode then I may look into getting them painted to match a cut effect....


----------

